# Ristorante , trattoria, locanda , osteria..



## Włoskipolak 72

As you probably already know.., in Italy food is taken very seriously..! 
Could you please help me ''with this matter ''.., in your own language , and correct if i'm wrong.., while my english is a bit rusty..


*ristorante* = restaurant  "an eating-house, establishment where meals may be bought and eaten," 1821, from French restaurant "a restaurant," originally "food that restores," noun use of present participle of restaurer "to restore or refresh," from Old French restorer.

*trattoria*  =  tavern ? ,  *trattore *ovvero il ristoratore che accoglieva i clienti, restaurateur who welcomed customers, trattoria makes the best of local favorites )

*osteria* = auberge , hostelry ? derives from hostelry , hosterie (Fr.) oste +‎ -eria, from Old French oste (“innkeeper, host”).
The Osteria was, in the past, an inn where you could find accommodation for the night and there was some wine and food

*locanda* = hostelry , inn, rest , modesto locale che offre l'opportunità dei pasti e dell'alloggio, modest room , pub  that offers the opportunity of meals and accommodation.

*bistrot (bar-tabac) = *bistro ,"little wineshop or restaurant,"  the bistros were small places, where to drink and enjoy a plate ''fast''.


----------



## merquiades

I guess you really do have to be from a food culture to distinguish all of these perfectly and properly.

Ristorante- restaurant
Trattoria- eatery, trattore - caterer
Osteria- inn
Locanda- roadhouse
Bistrot-  joint, pub, bistro

I don't see much of a difference between bistrots and trattorie... both could be small restaurants, fast eateries.
I guess they both have a full bar. I'm sure confusing terms would be a big faux pas for an Italian.
We can often use the Italian terms for a bit of cachet.


----------



## apmoy70

Greek:

Ristorante: *«Εστιατόριο»* [e̞s̠ti.aˈto̞ɾi.o̞] (neut.) < Classical neuter noun *«ἑστιατόριον» hĕstĭătórĭŏn* --> _banqueting-hall of the meats sacrificed to the goddess-protectress of the household, «Ἑστίᾱ» Hĕstíā_ (Vesta in the Roman pantheon). «Ἑστίᾱ» is of unknown etymoloɡy, could be related to the v. «ἵστημι», _hístēmĭ_ (to stand, set), could be of Pre-Greek oriɡin.

Trattoria: If it's an Italian restaurant, then we leave it untranslated, just transliterated to *«Τρατορία»* [trato̞ˈɾi.a] (fem.). In general, it's *«ταβέρνα»* [taˈve̞rna] (fem.) < Italian taverna.

Osteria: *«Χάνι» *[ˈxani] (neut.), or *«πανδοχείο»* [panðo̞ˈci.o̞] (for its etymoloɡy see below). «Χάνι» < Ottoman Turkish خان  (han), _inn, caravanserai_ < Persian خان (idem).

Locanda: *«Πανδοχείο»* [panðo̞ˈçi.o̞] (neut.) < Koine neuter noun *«πανδοχεῖον» păndŏkʰeîŏn* --> _inn, hostelry_ < Classical neuter noun *«πανδοκεῖον» păndŏkeîŏn* (idem), a compound: Classical neut. adj. *«πᾶν» pân* --> _every, each_, of adj. *«πᾶς» pâs* + neuter deverbative noun *«δοκεῖον/δοχεῖον» dŏkeîŏn* and *dŏkʰeîŏn* --> _container, receiver_, o-ɡrade of Classical deponent v. *«δέχομαι» dékʰŏmai*.
Πανδοκ/χεῖον is the place where everyone is accepted and can stay for a few niɡhts. The name has been borrowed in Arabic as فندق (funduq), _inn, hotel_.

Bistrot: Nowadays, it's either left untranslated and transliterated as *«μπιστρό»* [biˈs̠tro̞] (neut. indecl.), or rendered as *«αίθουσα*-μπαρ»* [ˈeθus̠a ˈbaɾ] (fem.) --> _hall-bar_. The couple of attempts to translate it haven't cauɡht on:
(A) *«Μικροεστιατόριο»* [mikro̞.e̞s̠tiaˈto̞ɾi.o̞] (neut.) --> _micro-restaurant_, a compound: oblique *«μικρο-»* [mi.kro̞] as first member in compounds --> _small, little_ < Classical first member in compounds *«μῑκρο-» mīkrŏ-* of adj. *«μῑκρός» mīkrós* + «εστιατόριο» (see ristorante).
(B) *«Ποτοπωλείο»* [po̞to̞po̞ˈli.o̞] (neut.) --> _drink-shop_, a compound: oblique *«ποτο-»* [po̞to̞] as first member in compounds < Classical neut. noun *«ποτόν» pŏtón* --> _that which one drinks, drink (esp. of wine)_, o-ɡrade deverbative from the v. *«πίνω» pī́nō* --> _to drink_ + v. *«πωλέω/πωλῶ» pōléō* (uncontracted)/*pōlô* (contracted) --> _to sell_.

The earlier *«καπηλειό»* [kapiˈʎo̞] (neut.) used some 60-80 years aɡo, is obsolete < Byz.Gr. neuter noun *«καπηλεῖον» kapēleîon* --> _inn, joint that sells wine_ < Classical masc./fem.  noun *«κάπηλος» kắpēlŏs* --> _innkeeper, retail dealer_.

***MoGr *«αίθουσα»* [ˈe̞θus̠a] (fem.) --> _room, classroom, chamber, hall, auditorium_ < Classical deverbative fem. noun *«αἴθουσα» aítʰousă* --> _the colonnade or covered ambulatory often leading to the entrance of a building where they used to keep a hearth fire alive_ < Classical v. *«αἴθω» aítʰō* --> _to kindle, liɡht_.


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao


Włoskipolak 72 said:


> *trattore *ovvero il ristoratore


even if, one of the _trattore _entry in the dictionary stands for _ristoratore, _everyone in Italy would undersatand _trattore_ as the truck.
In this case we would say "owner"
_Il titolare/proprietario di XXX è molto gentile>_XXX owner is very kind.

*bistrot (bar-tabac)*
Bistrot (not an Italian tipical place) is not a _bar/tabacchi_. The latter is normal bar (food/coffe/drink) with tabac sell too. It usually opens early in the morning: at dawn or before.

You forgot the *pub*_. _A British/Irish style place for sandwiches, finger food and beers.



Włoskipolak 72 said:


> in Italy food is taken very seriously..!


The list would be longer  




merquiades said:


> to distinguish all of these perfectly and properly.


You are right. The difference is often only in the sign. Sometimes it sounds "cool" to name a dive as  _osteria _or even_ hostaria _(with a Latin sound)_. _It's still a dive.


----------



## Penyafort

Catalan:

_ristorante _= *restaurant  *(The word _restaurant _existed already in Old Catalan, meaning a restorative meal. But as the name for a place, it is a 19th-century loanword from French)

_trattoria _= *bar*

_osteria _= *hostal, posada, alberg*

_locanda _= *fonda, dispesa, casa d'hostes*

_bistrot _= *taverna*

That'd be to try and find something 'close'. In real life, one just may see trattoria and bistrot and associate it with Italian and French places.

Other names used here are for those restaurants more specialized on one type of food, whether seafood, roasted meat, rice etc: *marisqueria, braseria, rostidoria, arrosseria*... 

Then you have the lowest ones, a *cantina *or *guingueta*... which are just places with some drinks and light meals next to stations, barracks, beaches...

While a *masia *is just a _*masia* _(that is, the typical Catalan country house), often you would see some old masias restored as restaurants, usually with traditional Catalan cuisine. It's far from being similar, but it could go in the same sense as a trattoria sometimes.


----------



## alfaalfa

Penyafort said:


> While a *masia *is just a _*masia* _


We have something quiete similar in Italy (in the name, at least).
The _masseria_ in the South and the _maso_ in (South)Tirol.


----------



## apmoy70

alfaalfa said:


> We have something quiete similar in Italy (in the name, at least).
> The _masseria_ in the South and the _maso_ in (South)Tirol.


Here it's called *«κτήμα»* [ˈktima] (neut.), lit. _possession_ < Classical neuter noun *«κτῆμα» ktêmă* (idem), a deverbative from the deponent v. *«κτάομαι/κτῶμαι» ktắŏmai* (uncontracted)/*ktômai* (contracted) --> _to acquire, possess_ (PIE *tkeh₁- _to rule, ɡain, acquire_ cf. Skt. क्षयति  (kṣayati), _to rule, possess_, Av. xšaiieiti, _to rule, order_).
They're rented by the high-society for extravagant weddings, the most famous being the one just outside Athens:


----------



## Yendred

In French, apart from _restaurant, auberge, bistrot, taverne, _which have already been mentioned in their more or less derived form, there's another name that is typically French to my knowing (feel free to contradict me), that is _*brasserie*_.

Originally the place where beer is being brewed, a _*brasserie *_is a restaurant where you can eat standardized dishes at almost any hour, and have a drink. Some _brasseries _have become quite upper level in Paris, like _L'Alsace, Chez Jenny, La Lorraine _or _Mollard_, but not reaching the level of the finest _restaurants_, in term of service, comfort, and food sophistication. Usually, they can be found near the most popular locations, railway stations, commercial areas, subway hubs, etc.


----------



## merquiades

@Yendred Would there be any difference between Parisian bistrots and brasseries? Both are croque monsieur/ streak frites kind of places...


----------



## Yendred

merquiades said:


> Would there be any difference between Parisian bistrots and brasseries?


Well _bistrot_ is just another name for _café_, so it's usually smaller, and rather a place to drink than a place to eat, since the choice of dishes is limited, whereas the menu in _brasseries_ often extends on several pages 
But I agree both include classical dishes like steak-frites and croque-monsieur.

Moreover, one of the supposed origin of the word _bistrot _is Russian быстро, which means _fast_, so _bistrots _are usually places where you eat fast, because of the simplicity of dishes, the limited comfort, etc. On the opposite, _brasseries _are comfortable enough to take all time to have a meal _à la française_ 





A Parisian _bistrot _




Menu of a _bistrot_





A Parisian _brasserie _




Menu of a _brasserie_

Also, as you can see, prices are not on the same level in a _bistrot _and in a _brasserie_.


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

alfaalfa said:


> Ciao
> 
> even if, one of the _*trattore* _entry in the dictionary stands for _*ristoratore*, _everyone in Italy would undersatand _trattore_ as the truck.
> In this case we would say "owner"
> _Il titolare/proprietario di XXX è molto gentile>_XXX owner is very kind.
> 
> *bistrot (bar-tabac)*
> Bistrot (not an Italian tipical place) is not a _bar/tabacchi_. The latter is normal bar (food/coffe/drink) with tabac sell too. It usually opens early in the morning: at dawn or before.
> 
> You forgot the *pub*_. _A British/Irish style place for sandwiches, finger food and beers.
> 
> 
> The list would be longer
> 
> 
> 
> You are right. The difference is often only in the sign. Sometimes it sounds "cool" to name a dive as  _osteria _or even_ hostaria _(with a Latin sound)_. _It's still a dive.



That's right *ristoratore* is more common nowadays .., but there is also *trattore* .., I know it souds a little bit funny like a tractor .. 
*trattore*² s. m. [dal fr. _traiteur_, der. di _traiter_ "trattare"] [chi gestisce una trattoria] ≈ oste. ‖ bettoliere, locandiere, ristoratore, taverniere.

*béttola *– Osteria d’infimo ordine con spaccio e mescita di vino e talora con servizio di cucina; quasi sempre spreg.
béttola = a low quality auberge , hostelry.


----------



## merquiades

@Yendred Those Parisian brasseries look swanky, almost like those fine restaurants called bouillons.
8 euros for an oeuf mayonnaise?


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

merquiades said:


> I guess you really do have to be from a food culture to distinguish all of these perfectly and properly.
> 
> Ristorante- restaurant
> Trattoria- eatery, trattore - caterer
> Osteria- inn
> Locanda- roadhouse
> Bistrot-  joint, pub, bistro
> 
> I don't see much of a difference between bistrots and trattorie... both could be small restaurants, fast eateries.
> I guess they both have a full bar. I'm sure confusing terms would be a big faux pas for an Italian.
> We can often use the Italian terms for a bit of cachet.



I'm only half Italian..(I've been living here since 1995)..,  but belive me I learnt a lot of things '' in the meantime ''..
Italian culture traces its roots back to the ancient world and has influenced art, fashion and food around the world..
No one area of Italy eats the same things as the next.., and each region has its own spin on "Italian food"..


----------



## merquiades

Włoskipolak 72 said:


> I'm only half Italian..(I've been living here since 1995)..,  but belive me I learnt a lot of things '' in the meantime ''..
> Italian culture traces its roots back to the ancient world and has influenced art, fashion and food around the world..
> No one area of Italy eats the same things as the next.., and each region has its own spin on "Italian food"..


Yes, I know that Italians take their cuisine very seriously. I don't doubt there is an important difference between bettola and trattoria, but it escapes me. 
I've learned to keep quiet around Italians. They are easy to offend culinarily.


----------



## Yendred

merquiades said:


> 8 euros for an oeuf mayonnaise?


Yes these are the prices in Paris. Do you find this expensive? In Lorraine, as almost everywhere other than Paris, prices must be somewhat lower.

Note that 8€ is the price for the first course they call "_Oeuf Parfait_", which is more than an _oeuf mayonnaise_: it's also comprised of lentils soup and Bayonne ham.


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

Penyafort said:


> Catalan:
> 
> _ristorante _= *restaurant  *(The word _restaurant _existed already in Old Catalan, meaning a restorative meal. But as the name for a place, it is a 19th-century loanword from French)
> 
> _trattoria _= *bar*
> 
> _osteria _= *hostal, posada, alberg*
> 
> _locanda _= *fonda, dispesa, casa d'hostes*
> 
> _bistrot _= *taverna*
> 
> That'd be to try and find something 'close'. In real life, one just may see trattoria and bistrot and associate it with Italian and French places.
> 
> Other names used here are for those restaurants more specialized on one type of food, whether seafood, roasted meat, rice etc: *marisqueria, braseria, rostidoria, arrosseria*...
> 
> Then you have the lowest ones, a *cantina *or *guingueta*... which are just places with some drinks and light meals next to stations, barracks, beaches...
> 
> While a *masia *is just a _*masia* _(that is, the typical Catalan country house), often you would see some old masias restored as restaurants, usually with traditional Catalan cuisine. It's far from being similar, but it could go in the same sense as a trattoria sometimes.


Thanks !

Let's see the similarities between Catalan and Italian!? 

hostal = ostello , (hotel) pensione ( hostel , inn ? )

Pensione completa, mezza pensione o B&B ..,= full board , half-board , etc

posada = locanda , taverna ?

dispesa = dispensa , bottega ( a food storage ? ) Luogo nel quale si dispensano viveri; region., spaccio, bottega per la vendita di determinati generi alimentari:  Bottega for the sale of certain foodstuffs.

La *bottega* della pizza = pizzeria

casa d'hostes = casa degli ospiti ? It doesn't exist in Italian !?

rosticeria = la *rosticceria* è un esercizio commerciale pubblico dove è possibile acquistare e consumare in loco cibi caldi, soprattutto arrosti (da cui il nome) oppure acquistarle per l'asporto.
The Rosticceria is a public commercial exercise where you can buy and consume hot foods on site, especially roast (from which the name) or buy them for takeaway.





cantina = cantina (ristorante) or winery !


----------



## Yendred

merquiades said:


> Those Parisian brasseries look swanky, almost like those fine restaurants called bouillons.


Yes, they try to be swanky (the Paris cachet ) but often the service is not very high level, waiters are overloaded because all people go eating at the same time, for example after a theatre play, they are noisy, etc.
If you want smart service and creative cuisine, you have to go to a true restaurant, and in that case of course, prices are even higher.

_Bouillons _are popular restaurants, and are even cheaper and simpler than _brasseries_. They serve traditional and popular French cuisine, in a very casual setting. Their name comes from their very simple main dish, _le bouillon _(_broth_).


----------



## merquiades

Yendred said:


> Yes these are the prices in Paris. Do you find this expensive? In Lorraine, as everywhere other than Paris, prices must be somewhat lower.
> 
> Note that 8€ is the price for the first course they call "_Oeuf Parfait_", which is more than an _oeuf mayonnaise_: it's also comprised of lentils soup and Bayonne ham.


I wouldn't pay that price. I'd think of all the food I could buy at the grocery and prepare at home for the same price.  Mind you I'm not really a cook. I can make croque-monsieur and oeuf mayonnaise though!  I'd only go to a brasserie to eat something I'd not have at home.
In Paris cafés (coffee houses) I wouldn't order a soda either. 4 euros for a coke when you can buy a 2 quart bottle at the grocery for less is asinine.


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

apmoy70 said:


> Greek:
> 
> Ristorante: *«Εστιατόριο»* [e̞s̠ti.aˈto̞ɾi.o̞] (neut.) < Classical neuter noun *«ἑστιατόριον» hĕstĭătórĭŏn* --> _banqueting-hall of the meats sacrificed to the goddess-protectress of the household, «Ἑστίᾱ» Hĕstíā_ (Vesta in the Roman pantheon). «Ἑστίᾱ» is of unknown etymoloɡy, could be related to the v. «ἵστημι», _hístēmĭ_ (to stand, set), could be of Pre-Greek oriɡin.
> 
> Trattoria: If it's an Italian restaurant, then we leave it untranslated, just transliterated to *«Τρατορία»* [trato̞ˈɾi.a] (fem.). In general, it's *«ταβέρνα»* [taˈve̞rna] (fem.) < Italian taverna.
> 
> Osteria: *«Χάνι» *[ˈxani] (neut.), or *«πανδοχείο»* [panðo̞ˈci.o̞] (for its etymoloɡy see below). «Χάνι» < Ottoman Turkish خان  (han), _inn, caravanserai_ < Persian خان (idem).
> 
> Locanda: *«Πανδοχείο»* [panðo̞ˈçi.o̞] (neut.) < Koine neuter noun *«πανδοχεῖον» păndŏkʰeîŏn* --> _inn, hostelry_ < Classical neuter noun *«πανδοκεῖον» păndŏkeîŏn* (idem), a compound: Classical neut. adj. *«πᾶν» pân* --> _every, each_, of adj. *«πᾶς» pâs* + neuter deverbative noun *«δοκεῖον/δοχεῖον» dŏkeîŏn* and *dŏkʰeîŏn* --> _container, receiver_, o-ɡrade of Classical deponent v. *«δέχομαι» dékʰŏmai*.
> Πανδοκ/χεῖον is the place where everyone is accepted and can stay for a few niɡhts. The name has been borrowed in Arabic as فندق (funduq), _inn, hotel_.
> 
> Bistrot: Nowadays, it's either left untranslated and transliterated as *«μπιστρό»* [biˈs̠tro̞] (neut. indecl.), or rendered as *«αίθουσα*-μπαρ»* [ˈeθus̠a ˈbaɾ] (fem.) --> _hall-bar_. The couple of attempts to translate it haven't cauɡht on:
> (A) *«Μικροεστιατόριο»* [mikro̞.e̞s̠tiaˈto̞ɾi.o̞] (neut.) --> _micro-restaurant_, a compound: oblique *«μικρο-»* [mi.kro̞] as first member in compounds --> _small, little_ < Classical first member in compounds *«μῑκρο-» mīkrŏ-* of adj. *«μῑκρός» mīkrós* + «εστιατόριο» (see ristorante).
> (B) *«Ποτοπωλείο»* [po̞to̞po̞ˈli.o̞] (neut.) --> _drink-shop_, a compound: oblique *«ποτο-»* [po̞to̞] as first member in compounds < Classical neut. noun *«ποτόν» pŏtón* --> _that which one drinks, drink (esp. of wine)_, o-ɡrade deverbative from the v. *«πίνω» pī́nō* --> _to drink_ + v. *«πωλέω/πωλῶ» pōléō* (uncontracted)/*pōlô* (contracted) --> _to sell_.
> 
> The earlier *«καπηλειό»* [kapiˈʎo̞] (neut.) used some 60-80 years aɡo, is obsolete < Byz.Gr. neuter noun *«καπηλεῖον» kapēleîon* --> _inn, joint that sells wine_ < Classical masc./fem.  noun *«κάπηλος» kắpēlŏs* --> _innkeeper, retail dealer_.
> 
> ***MoGr *«αίθουσα»* [ˈe̞θus̠a] (fem.) --> _room, classroom, chamber, hall, auditorium_ < Classical deverbative fem. noun *«αἴθουσα» aítʰousă* --> _the colonnade or covered ambulatory often leading to the entrance of a building where they used to keep a hearth fire alive_ < Classical v. *«αἴθω» aítʰō* --> _to kindle, liɡht_.


Thanks !

I've also discovered  *bottéga* s. f. [Latin. _*apoth*_*ē*_*ca*_, from Greek. *ἀποϑήκη *«ripostiglio, magazzino»] = storage room , warehouse , store ?

La bottéga della pizza = pizzeria


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

Yendred said:


> In French, apart from _restaurant, auberge, bistrot, taverne, _which have already been mentioned in their more or less derived form, there's another name that is typically French to my knowing (feel free to contradict me), that is _*brasserie*_.
> 
> Originally the place where beer is being brewed, a _*brasserie *_is a restaurant where you can eat standardized dishes at almost any hour, and have a drink. Some _brasseries _have become quite upper level in Paris, like _L'Alsace, Chez Jenny, La Lorraine _or _Mollard_, but not reaching the level of the finest _restaurants_, in term of service, comfort, and food sophistication. Usually, they can be found near the most popular locations, railway stations, commercial areas, subway hubs, etc.


Thanks !

Would you tell me something about _*table d’hôte *_and_* café-brasserie*_.?
The term *brasserie* draws on the verb brasser, which refers to the process of brewing beer.?


----------



## apmoy70

Włoskipolak 72 said:


> Thanks !
> 
> I've also discovered  *bottéga* s. f. [Latin. _*apoth*_*ē*_*ca*_, from Greek. *ἀποϑήκη *«ripostiglio, magazzino»] = storage room , warehouse , store ?
> 
> La bottéga della pizza = pizzeria


And French boutique, and German Apotheke


----------



## Yendred

Włoskipolak 72 said:


> The term *brasserie* draws on the verb brasser, which refers to the process of brewing beer.?


Yes this is it   Originally, these _brasseries_ used to brew (_brasser_) their own beer, hence their name. Nowadays, they just serve beer from well-known brands.


----------



## alfaalfa

Włoskipolak 72 said:


> béttola


You'll never find _bettola_ on a sign. They can call _bettola_ your place. It's a derogatory word.



merquiades said:


> They are easy to offend culinarily.


not really!  



Włoskipolak 72 said:


> dispensa


in Italian standard it's a piece of forniture you can find in your kitchen (or a small room) where you can store food.



Włoskipolak 72 said:


> La bottéga della pizza = pizzeria


It could be a brand. It means nothing (even though understandable). On the food, _bottega_ is a small store while on the non food, _bottega _is the artisan "kingdom".
(in the signs, after _bottega_ you can find several other foods such as :_cappelletto, caffè, panzerotto, pasta fresca..... _or job/related such as:_ sarto, parrucca, capello, cappello, marmitta...._)



apmoy70 said:


> German Apotheke


Is it the pharmacy? 

I'll add _pizzeria_ (from very cheap to luxury places)


----------



## Penyafort

Włoskipolak 72 said:


> dispesa = dispensa , bottega ( a food storage ? )


Not really. _Dispesa _doesn't really have to do with the Spanish _despensa _(In Catalan we call that _rebost_). It is a variant of _despesa_, which means expense, expenditure, and comes from casa de dispesa, a guesthouse in which hosts would eat and sleep at a fixed price, close to the Spanish _pensión_.


----------



## Yendred

Penyafort said:


> Then you have the lowest ones, a *cantina *or *guingueta*... which are just places with some drinks and light meals next to stations, barracks, beaches...


*guingueta *obviously comes from French _guinguette _[ɡɛ̃.ɡɛt] which has the same meaning. The origin of the word is not clear, but might come from the name of a vineyard, _le clos Guinguet_, where the first _guinguettes _produced their wine from. It was found on the hill of _Ménilmontant_, which is nowadays inside Paris, but at that time (19th century) was still quite a rural area.


----------



## Yendred

Włoskipolak 72 said:


> Would you tell me something about _*table d’hôte *_and_* café-brasserie*_.?


_*café-brasserie *_is just an establishment which both works like a _café _outside meal hours (in the morning and in the afternoon, serving hot and fresh drinks), and like a _brasserie _during meal hours.

_*table d'hôte *_is different. It's the food service of a _chambre d'hôte, _which itself consists in renting a sleeping room in a private home. You share the common home spaces with the inhabitants. Additionally, they sometimes provide a food service to their clients in the common dining room, for instance. This is called _table d'hôte._


----------



## Frank78

merquiades said:


> I can make croque-monsieur and oeuf mayonnaise though!



Even a simple ham and cheese sandwich sounds fancy in French.


----------



## apmoy70

Włoskipolak 72 said:


> ...
> rosticeria = la *rosticceria* è un esercizio commerciale pubblico dove è possibile acquistare e consumare in loco cibi caldi, soprattutto arrosti (da cui il nome) oppure acquistarle per l'asporto.
> The Rosticceria is a public commercial exercise where you can buy and consume hot foods on site, especially roast (from which the name) or buy them for takeaway.
> View attachment 66868


We have that too as *«Ψητοπωλείο»* [p͡s̠ito̞po̞ˈli.o̞] (neut.) --> lit. _ɡrill-sellinɡ-house_, a compound: MoGr neuter noun *«ψητό» * [p͡s̠iˈto̞] --> _anythinɡ ɡrilled, roasted, barbequed, especially of meats_, a nominalized adjective: *«ψητός, -τή, -τό»* [p͡s̠iˈto̞s̠] (masc.), [p͡s̠iˈti] (fem.), [p͡s̠iˈto̞] (neut.) --> _grilled, roasted_ < Byz.Gr v. *«ψήνω» psḗnō* --> _to roast, ɡrill_ < Classical adj. *«ἕψω» hépsō* --> _to boil, seethe_, later, _to dry food_; the Byzantine & MoGr «ψήνω» is the product of reanalysis of the Aorist II *«ἔψηνον» épsēnŏn* + v. *«πωλέω/πωλῶ»** pōléō* (uncontracted)/*pōlô* (contracted) --> _to sell_:






alfaalfa said:


> Is it the pharmacy?


Yes it is.


Włoskipolak 72 said:


> ...
> 
> cantina = cantina (ristorante) or winery !


To us *«καντίνα»* [kanˈdina] (fem.) < Ιt. cantina, is the temporary food service facility, usually on wheels:


----------



## Yendred

Włoskipolak 72 said:


> The Rosticceria is a public commercial exercise where you can buy and consume hot foods on site, especially roast (from which the name) or buy them for takeaway.





apmoy70 said:


>


The equivalent in France is *rotisserie*, but usually you can only buy for takeaway.


----------



## merquiades

Frank78 said:


> Even a simple ham and cheese sandwich sounds fancy in French.


So you understand I won't be paying 8 euros for a fancy name.


----------



## alfaalfa

Yendred said:


> The equivalent in France is *rotisserie*, but usually you can only buy for takeaway.


You are right. It's the same in Italy.


----------



## merquiades

Yendred said:


> _Bouillons _are popular restaurants, and are even cheaper and simpler than _brasseries_. They serve traditional and popular French cuisine, in a very casual setting. Their name comes from their very simple main dish, _le bouillon _(_broth_).


The "Bouillons" I know are as upscale and expensive as possible. There is one on the left bank I take visitors looking for that quintessential Oh là là experience. 
But with that name I don't doubt they specialized in soups at the beginning.


----------



## apmoy70

Yendred said:


> The equivalent in France is *rotisserie*, but usually you can only buy for takeaway.


+


alfaalfa said:


> You are right. It's the same in Italy.


Here it's like a tavern specialized in barbequed & grilled meats, you can sit down and eat, or buy for takeaway


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

So in summary , a small guide for every foodie.. 

*ristorante* = restaurant "an eating-house, establishment where meals may be bought and eaten," 1821, from French restaurant "a restaurant," originally "food that restores," noun use of present participle of restaurer "to restore or refresh," from Old French restorer.

*trattoria* = tavern ? , *trattore *ovvero il ristoratore che accoglieva i clienti, restaurateur who welcomed customers, trattoria makes the best of local favorites )

*taverna* = tavern , roadhouse

*osteria* = auberge , hostelry ? derives from hostelry , hosterie (Fr.) oste +‎ -eria, from Old French oste (“innkeeper, host”).
The Osteria was, in the past, an inn where you could find accommodation for the night and there was some wine and food

*locanda =  *hostelry , inn, rest , modesto locale che offre l'opportunità dei pasti e dell'alloggio, modest room , pub that offers the opportunity of meals and accommodation.

*pizzeria 
pizza al taglio = *pizza slices 





*focacceria* = from focaccia a flat bread similar to pizza dough that can be either sweet or savory, Liguria is the best known region for focaccia.





*bruschetteria *= from bruschetta




* 
piadineria = *from piadina , a round flatbread hailing from the Romagna side of Emilia-Romagna.






*birreria* = beer garden , pub , brewery.


----------



## Yendred

If we are in specialties, I want to mention French *crêperie*, an establishment which serves _galettes _(salty) and _crêpes _(sweet), a specialty of Brittany, but you can find them everywhere in France.




_Galette _with ham, cheese and egg.




Chocolate _crêpes_

The difference between _galette _and _crêpe_ is in the batter (dough): the _galette _batter is made of buckwheat (sarrasin) flour, and the _crêpe _batter is made of normal wheat flour.
The _galette _is the basis for salty recipes, and the _crêpe_ is the basis for sweet recipes, at least in traditional _crêperies_.

Traditionally, with _galettes _and _crêpes_, it's customary to drink the alcoholic beverage specialty of Brittany, _le cidre_ (cider) in a terra cotta container called _bolée_.


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

Yendred said:


> If we are in specialties, I want to mention French *crêperie*, an establishment which serves _galettes _(salty) and _crêpes _(sweet), a specialty of Brittany, but you can find them everywhere in France.
> 
> View attachment 67052
> _Galette _with ham, cheese and egg.
> 
> View attachment 67051
> Chocolate _crêpes_
> 
> The difference between _galette _and _crêpe_ is in the batter (dough): the _galette _batter is made of buckwheat (sarrazin) flour, and the _crêpe _batter is made of normal wheat flour.
> The _galette _is the basis for salty recipes, and the _crêpe_ is the basis for sweet recipes, at least in traditional _crêperies_.
> 
> Traditionally, with _galettes _and _crêpes_, it's customary to drink the alcoholic beverage specialty of Brittany, _le cidre_ (cider) in a terra cotta container called _bolée_.
> 
> View attachment 67055
> View attachment 67054



In Italy we have *creperìa* too ..(cioè locale pubblico specializzato nella produzione e vendita di *crêpes*)


----------



## Yendred

Włoskipolak 72 said:


>


Of course with the big Nutella jar


----------



## alfaalfa

Włoskipolak 72 said:


> trattore


As already pointed out before, nobody will say  _trattore. _99.99999999999% of us would get the truck and a truck can't feed us 

Add to the list
paninoteca



insalateria


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

I'll try to do it in Polish.. !? 


restauracja = restaurant

zajazd = inn , hostel
zajazd przydrożny = roadhaouse

gospoda = in , tavern

oberża = auberge

karczma = inn, tavern




pierogarnia =  pierogi restaurant










bar mleczny =  canteen/restaurant ,  cheap but good.






bar salatkowy = salad bar





naleśnikarnia = crêperie


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

alfaalfa said:


> As already pointed out before, nobody will say  _trattore. _99.99999999999% of us would get the truck and a truck can't feed us
> 
> Add to the list
> paninoteca
> View attachment 67066
> insalateria
> 
> View attachment 67067



Ok but trattore exist in Italian language...( even if you don't use it ) ... ! 
trattore¹​trattore¹ /tra'tre/ s. m. [der. di trarre]. - (aut., agr.) [automezzo per lavori agricoli, provvisto di grandi ruote oppure di cingoli] ≈ trattrice. ... Leggi Tutto

trattore²​trattore² s. m. [dal fr. traiteur, der. di traiter "trattare"] (f., non com., -trice, pop. -tora). - (mest., comm.) [chi gestisce una trattoria] ≈ oste. ‖ bettoliere, locandiere, ristoratore, taverniere. ... Leggi Tutto

trattore: approfondimenti in "Sinonimi_e_Contrari" - Treccani


----------

